# Hello fellow beauties



## Pristinegirl (Mar 2, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> I'm not evil, I'm just misunderstood. My analytic skill comes in useful with my extroverted sensing, it means I'm good at figuring people out by observing them.:tongue: So far I'm succeeding, the INFJs are getting surrounded by a wall that I shall fill with water and the INFPs are getting catapulted to the moon.


 
Hahahhaha this had me laughing sooo hard XD XD XD Catapulted to the moon haha? You are almost convincing me that it is fun.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Yay! I like the moon. :happy:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Pristinegirl said:


> Hahahhaha this had me laughing sooo hard XD XD XD Catapulted to the moon haha? You are almost convincing me that it is fun.


You know you've secretly always wanted to catapult someone to the moon. At least I'm going through with it.:tongue:


----------



## Pristinegirl (Mar 2, 2009)

hihiih maybe I have but their sweet smiles and innocent eyes makes it so hard to. Don't you think?


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Pristinegirl said:


> hihiih maybe I have but their sweet smiles and innocent eyes makes it so hard to. Don't you think?


Not for me, that makes it so much more entertaining.:tongue:


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Maybe opposites do attract :wink:


----------



## Pristinegirl (Mar 2, 2009)

Res said:


> Maybe opposites do attract :wink:


I'm not following your train of thought? XD



mcgooglian said:


> Not for me, that makes it so much more entertaining.:tongue:


Haha how malicious! What would work in that case?  Also do you have a specific justification for what you are doing, that makes it righteous?


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Pristinegirl said:


> Haha how malicious! What would work in that case?  Also do you have a specific justification for what you are doing, that makes it righteous?



Having an underdeveloped Extroverted Feeling helps. As long as it makes me happy, that's what matters.:tongue: My justification that makes it righteous is simply that I feel like doing that.:tongue:


----------



## Zaria (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey pristinegirl, welcome to personalitycafe! :laughing:


----------



## Pristinegirl (Mar 2, 2009)

Zaria said:


> Hey pristinegirl, welcome to personalitycafe! :laughing:


HELLO SISTAAAH! 
Thank you ^^


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

hey pristine, I've got some people I'd like you to meet. They're NFs just like you, think nothing of the metal bars, they're just for playing with.:tongue:


----------



## Pristinegirl (Mar 2, 2009)

Ohh you made me curious, well go ahead - introduce me ^^


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Sure, they're right over there. "Say hello everybody, this is Pristine." Now I shall quickly leave and close the cage behind me.:tongue:


----------



## Pristinegirl (Mar 2, 2009)

Hahhaha what are they? CARNIVORES??!?!?!?!


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Pristinegirl said:


> Hahhaha what are they? CARNIVORES??!?!?!?!


They're whatever I tell them to be, I have them under my control.


----------



## Pristinegirl (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm not into black magic ^^


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Then forget I said anything.:tongue: Your new friends would like to get to know you better.


----------



## Pristinegirl (Mar 2, 2009)

Yea I'll answer any questions


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

They just love having friends for dinner.


----------



## Pristinegirl (Mar 2, 2009)

Hahah literally or figuratively? xD


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Pristinegirl said:


> Hahah literally or figuratively? xD


Ahh, you figured it out. Definitely literally.


----------



## Pristinegirl (Mar 2, 2009)

Don't underestimate my Thinking functions


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

The question is: can you use your Thinking functions to get yourself out of this mess? Your friends want to have you for dinner.


----------



## Pristinegirl (Mar 2, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> The question is: can you use your Thinking functions to get yourself out of this mess? Your friends want to have you for dinner.


ahh nice one, my thinking functions are proposing that it is all imagination


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Pristinegirl said:


> ahh nice one, my thinking functions are proposing that it is all imagination


You're no fun. You just can't think of anything. :tongue:


Ok, I'm done.:tongue:


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Pristinegirl said:


> I'm not following your train of thought? XD



As NF and SP as supposed "enemies", you and mcgoog are getting along pretty well.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Res said:


> As NF and SP as supposed "enemies", you and mcgoog are getting along pretty well.


I clearly tried to lock her up in a cage full of people who wanted to eat her.:tongue:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

SPs are supposed to be our enemies? I've never had a problem with any _SFP. When I consider the SP types I traditionally have trouble with, I think I'd still rather fight an ESTP than an ESTJ. If I ever meet a sane ISTP for comparison, I'll decide about the ISTP vs ISTJ thing, but I really like every ISTJ I've known in real life. I've only actually met mean ISTPs who are probably just problematic on an individual basis rather than being representatives of their type. They are nothing like the ISTPs here.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome Pristinegirlroud:


----------



## ObviouslyMe (Feb 22, 2009)

Welcome Pristinegirl!


----------



## Pristinegirl (Mar 2, 2009)

Thank you so much for being so nice and welcomming ^^



mcgooglian said:


> You're no fun. You just can't think of anything. :tongue:
> Ok, I'm done.:tongue:


Sorry I had to use the evil T against you :/ hihi ^^



Res said:


> As NF and SP as supposed "enemies", you and mcgoog are getting along pretty well.


You think we are? When he wan't to catapult me to the moon haha? 



snail said:


> SPs are supposed to be our enemies? I've never had a problem with any _SFP. When I consider the SP types I traditionally have trouble with, I think I'd still rather fight an ESTP than an ESTJ. If I ever meet a sane ISTP for comparison, I'll decide about the ISTP vs ISTJ thing, but I really like every ISTJ I've known in real life. I've only actually met mean ISTPs who are probably just problematic on an individual basis rather than being representatives of their type. They are nothing like the ISTPs here.


No one ever said SP's, and if so what they meant were ST's. Well if you go together well with ST's, then maybe they have high NF functions as well. It does not mean that every single NF doesnt get along with them. There are always exceptions but they are generally enemies. Just look at the chart I posted on Love Types: ENFP (its a picture at the bottom which shows the compatibility)


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Pristinegirl said:


> Sorry I had to use the evil T against you :/ hihi ^^
> 
> 
> 
> You think we are? When he wan't to catapult me to the moon haha?


T is not evil when I'm using it.:tongue: I don't want to catapult you to the moon, that's INFPs. You shall be dinner to your new friends.:tongue:


----------



## Pristinegirl (Mar 2, 2009)

Better not to, so tell me how your friends can be decieved or do I need to run and hide?


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

they can't be deceived and even if they could, I'd never tell you how. There's nowhere to run and hide, you are locked in a metal cage.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> they can't be deceived and even if they could, I'd never tell you how. There's nowhere to run and hide, you are locked in a metal cage.


Actually mister, we will unlock miss pristinegirl from the cage, and then we'll seek revenge and instead eat you for dessert (just because you're so tasty). (Dinner will be your cat.)
Muahah roud:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Silhouetree said:


> Actually mister, we will unlock miss pristinegirl from the cage, and then we'll seek revenge and instead eat you for dessert (just because you're so tasty). (Dinner will be your cat.)
> Muahah roud:


Unfortunately I designed the cage myself in such a way that only I can unlock it. You fail.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> Unfortunately I designed the cage myself in such a way that only I can unlock it. You fail.


Au contraire. I have snatched the key from your pocket, and you didn't even notice roud:. 
*unlocks the cage* You better run! :crazy:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Silhouetree said:


> Au contraire. I have snatched the key from your pocket, and you didn't even notice roud:. You better run! :crazy:


I don't know what key you're talking about, I don't use a key.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

roud: We're getting closer... 



....


closer....



....closer






....





RAWR! *nibbles on you*


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

that felt good, but that's enough of that for you, you're next.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Ooh, next for what?


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

The rest of your new friends in your cage are having you for dinner.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh, they won't eat me once I hug them roud:. They'll eat you, though (again). roud:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

if you read earlier in the thread, I have them under my control. Good bye:tongue:


----------

